# bin absoluter mtb-neueinsteiger suche mtb-single-trail strecken im nordschwarzwald



## Mercury 94 (19. Oktober 2007)

hallo ich bin absoluter neueinsteiger im mtb-radsport! ich besitze ein aldi mtb mit dem man auch in schwerem gelände fahren kann! hier meine frage: gibts im nordschwarzwald(karlsruhe,ettlingen,bad herrenalb usw...) single trail strecken die nicht so anspruchsvoll sind oder cross country strecken? danke schonmal im voraus
mfg johann


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Johann,
die gibt es. 
Du kannst mal auf den Wattkopf bei Ettlingen hochfahren. Hier gibt es verschiedene mehr oder weniger anspruchsvolle Trails. 
Viel Spaß dort.
Gruss Dirk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. Oktober 2007)

> ch besitze ein aldi mtb mit dem man auch in schwerem gelände fahren kann!



widerspruch in sich!

also ich würde mich glaub nicht mit nem aldi mtb auf nen singletrail trauen. 

also wenn du in den mtb sport einsteigen willst, würde ich die empfehlen dir ein anderes rad zuzulegen oder mit DEM rad nur einfache waldwege / forstwege fahren. die räder sind leider nicht zuverlässig was die sicherheit angeht.


----------



## andi1969 (19. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hallo Johann,
> die gibt es.
> Du kannst mal auf den Wattkopf bei Ettlingen hochfahren. Hier gibt es verschiedene mehr oder weniger anspruchsvolle Trails.
> Viel Spaß dort.
> Gruss Dirk.




Dirk willst Du den umbringen.... mit dem Aldibike am Wattkopf  

@ Mercury  94    Also versuchs mal im Kraichgau ,Weingarten, Grötzingen usw. zum Anfang....oder Wattkopf aber die einfachen Trails..(.Forstwege)


----------



## MTBDave (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi Mercury 94,

schau einfach mal auf meine Page, dort findest du Beschreibungen zu den Strecken auf dem Wattkopf und noch mehr in der Nähe. 

Damit du ungefähr einordnen kannst wo´s ist, kannst du dir die GPS Daten zum Track downloaden und in Google Earth importieren. Dann weißt du auch wegen der Anfahrt bescheid, etc. 

ACHTUNG: Bisher nur IE optimiert > www.10000km.net

Grüße Dave


----------



## Mercury 94 (20. Oktober 2007)

ich habe meinen onkel gefragt ob er mir sein lappierre mtb ausleiht
ach übrigens wie kommt man zu den single trails am wattkopf?
mfg johann


----------



## Eike. (20. Oktober 2007)

> ach übrigens wie kommt man zu den single trails am wattkopf?
> mfg johann



Der einzige den man als Neuling ohne weiteres findet ist der Strommastendownhill aber der ist absolut nix für Einsteiger!
Falls jemand GPS-Tracks von den Trails hat, bitte nicht öffentlich posten. Das gibt nur Ärger. Trails sollten nur direkt weitergegeben werden, also fahr einfach mal mit. Wenn du glaubst für eine "normale" Tour noch nicht fitt genug zu sein zeige ich dir die Trails auch gerne mal in einer "Einzelstunde"


----------



## MTBDave (21. Oktober 2007)

Du kannst auch einfach so auf den Wattkopf fahren und ein bischen rumkurven. Den ein oder anderen Trail findest du auch alleine. Auch wenn es jetzt kein benamter und bekannter Trail ist - es gibt immer mal wieder eine Abzweigung die man mal nehmen kann. Auch gibt es ausgeschilderte Bikestrecken die auch cool sein können. Muss ja nicht immer ein Trail sein.

Besser ist es natürlich wenn dich einer einführt  Aber durchaus auch alleine machbar...

Wegen dem Hinweg > Würdest du mit dem Auto anfahren, oder... > ?



> Falls jemand GPS-Tracks von den Trails hat, bitte nicht öffentlich posten. Das gibt nur Ärger.



Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. GPS Tracks von Trails gibt es im Netz zu hauf. Auch sind die Strecken meistens ganz normale Wanderwege/Trampelpfade die von Wanderern als auch von Fahrradfahrern benutzt werden können. Also nichts geheimes, illegales o.Ä. Wo soll es da Ärger geben?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (21. Oktober 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. GPS Tracks von Trails gibt es im Netz zu hauf. Auch sind die Strecken meistens ganz normale Wanderwege/Trampelpfade die von Wanderern als auch von Fahrradfahrern benutzt werden können. Wo soll es da Ärger geben?


 
Weil es die Trails eigentlich gar nicht gibt. Dass viele Leute die Trails (deren Name ich nicht nenne) kennen, aendert aber nichts an der Tatsache dass sie eigentlich illegal sind. Sprich: die werden hoechstens *geduldet*.

Legale Trails (wie z.B. dieses Rosskopf Ding in Freiburg) gibt es in Karlsruhe nicht. Hat nicht jemand Lust auf den MTB-Verein Karlruhe einzupruegeln? Das waer doch mal eine *sinnvolle* Vereinsaufgabe.

Gruss vom Lonely Beach / Koh Chang


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Oktober 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. GPS Tracks von Trails gibt es im Netz zu hauf.



Da bin ich Eike einer Meinung, wie Du geschrieben hast Tracks im Web zu finden ist leicht,  nur selbst das ist manche Leute zu viel Aufwand und meinen die bekommen schon fertig erstellte Tracks gleich per PM zur Verfügung gestellt.

Ich selbst gebe auch nur Tracks an Forums bekannte Mitglieder weiter oder Leute die mit uns schon mal mitgefahren sind.
Zu oft habe ich schon PM´s von neue User bekommen, die nur wissen wollten wo die "HotSpots" sind, aber sonst kein Interesse am Forum hatten.



> Also nichts geheimes, illegales o.Ä. Wo soll es da Ärger geben?


Du solltest Dich über die 2m. Regelung informieren.  Ich wüsste zwar nicht, dass jemals jemand ärger deswegen bekommen hat, aber die Regelung gibt es.


----------



## MTBDave (21. Oktober 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Weil es die Trails eigentlich gar nicht gibt. Dass viele Leute die Trails (deren Name ich nicht nenne) kennen, aendert aber nichts an der Tatsache dass sie eigentlich illegal sind.



Mir ist völlig neu das wir uns auf illegalen Strecken auf dem Wattkopf befinden und kanns zum Großteil eigentlich auch nicht glauben, sorry. Ein Strommasttrail ist nicht legal - ok - aber die meisten anderen sind völlig frei befahrbare Wege die jeder Bürger zu Fuß oder per Rad benutzen darf. Wo steht geschrieben das ich diverse Waldwege, Trampelpfade, etc mit dem Fahrrad nicht befahren darf? Ich hab da noch nichts gesehen. 



> Legale Trails (wie z.B. dieses Rosskopf Ding in Freiburg) gibt es in Karlsruhe nicht.



Gut, das ist aber auch ein richtig guter Trail mit allenmöglichen Schikanen & Co. Ich denke nicht das man diesen zum Wattkopf-Vergleich heranziehen kann - wobei ich ihn selbst noch nicht gefahren bin - gehe aber davon aus das das eine andere Liga ist.

Btw: Schönen Urlaub noch Jürgen  *neid*



> Du solltest Dich über die 2m. Regelung informieren.



Das werde ich tun. Evtl. wird mich diese Regelung ja erleuchten.

Ich kann dennoch nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen wo der Unterschied liegt ob sich jetzt jemand die Trails über Google Earth und GPS Daten zusammensammelt oder sie von einem anderen Biker gezeigt bekommt oder alleine selbst findet (Was durchaus auch vor kommt. Ein MTB Kollege der absolut nichts mit dem Forum zu tun hat, hat alles komplett selbst erkundet und mir auch einige Leckerbissen gezeigt). Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Andererseits kann ich durchaus verstehen wenn man einige Trails einfach nicht veröffentlichen möchte (wie der Pfälzer Sahnetrail) um den "MTB-Trubel" oder anderes dort etwas einzuschränken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt in BaWü und anderen Bundesländern das schwachsinnige Gesetz, dass mit dem Fahrrad nur Wege mit einer Breite von über 2m befahren werden dürfen. Und da fällt nicht einer der Wattkopftrails drunter. Zum Glück wird dieses Gesetz in der Praxis nicht umgesetzt aber es ist natürlich besser nicht zuviel Aufmerksamkeit darauf zu lenken wenn man dagegen zivilen Ungehorsam leistet.
Nun ist es ja so, dass es in Karlsruhe noch kein wirkliches Problem damit gibt aber es ist anderswo schon häufiger passiert, dass durch genaue Wegbeschreibungen oder GPS-Tracks Trails von "Externen" überflutet wurden was dann dazu geführt hat, dass öffentliche Stellen eingeschritten sind.

Dass man sich anderen Wegebenutzern (speziell natürlich Fußgänger) gegenüber höflich und zuvorkommend verhält sollte selbstverständlich sein. Wenn sich zu viele Leute zB beim Tourismusverband beschweren (ob berechtigt oder nicht spielt keine Rolle) kann es doch mal passieren, dass Wege ausdrücklich gesperrt werden und dann steigt das Konfliktpotential unnötig an. Also im Zweifel immer absteigen und auch wenn man Platz gemacht bekommt nur langsam (*!*) vorbeifahren dann gibt es eigentlich nie Stress.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Es gibt in BaWü und anderen Bundesländern das schwachsinnige Gesetz, dass mit dem Fahrrad nur Wege mit einer Breite von über 2m befahren werden dürfen. Und da fällt nicht einer der Wattkopftrails drunter. Zum Glück wird dieses Gesetz in der Praxis nicht umgesetzt aber es ist natürlich besser nicht zuviel Aufmerksamkeit darauf zu lenken wenn man dagegen zivilen Ungehorsam leistet.
> Nun ist es ja so, dass es in Karlsruhe noch kein wirkliches Problem damit gibt aber es ist anderswo schon häufiger passiert, dass durch genaue Wegbeschreibungen oder GPS-Tracks Trails von "Externen" überflutet wurden was dann dazu geführt hat, dass öffentliche Stellen eingeschritten sind.
> 
> Dass man sich anderen Wegebenutzern (speziell natürlich Fußgänger) gegenüber höflich und zuvorkommend verhält sollte selbstverständlich sein. Wenn sich zu viele Leute zB beim Tourismusverband beschweren (ob berechtigt oder nicht spielt keine Rolle) kann es doch mal passieren, dass Wege ausdrücklich gesperrt werden und dann steigt das Konfliktpotential unnötig an. Also im Zweifel immer absteigen und auch wenn man Platz gemacht bekommt nur langsam (*!*) vorbeifahren dann gibt es eigentlich nie Stress.



... und mit etwas Glück bekommt man dann noch den Witz mit der Blondine mit den zwei Ar***löchern erzählt.


----------



## Eike. (21. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... und mit etwas Glück bekommt man dann noch den Witz mit der Blondine mit den zwei Ar***löchern erzählt.



Aber nur wenn man ganz besonders höflich war


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn man ganz besonders höflich war



Was macht eigentlich Deine Form?

Wollen wir diese Woche mal ne Stunde gegen Abend abzweigen und den SM, die Serpentinen und die Stufen runterrocken?


----------



## Eike. (21. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich Deine Form?
> 
> Wollen wir diese Woche mal ne Stunde gegen Abend abzweigen und den SM, die Serpentinen und die Stufen runterrocken?



Das ist immer drin  Und nach einer Woche Pause muss ich eh langsam mal wieder was machen. Nur brauchbare warme Handschuhe sollte ich mir mal besorgen. Mehr als 10° wirds so schnell wohl nicht mehr haben.
Sag mir einfach Bescheid wenn du mal Zeit hast, alles weitere im Tour-Thread


----------



## MTBDave (22. Oktober 2007)

> Es gibt in BaWü und anderen Bundesländern das schwachsinnige Gesetz, dass mit dem Fahrrad nur Wege mit einer Breite von über 2m befahren werden dürfen.



Das ist also die 2m Regeln. Kannte ich nicht. So ein schwachsinn aber auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (24. Oktober 2007)

...das wissen zum Glück auch nicht viele Wanderer.
Aber gerade desshalb - immer recht freundlich - man will ja keine schlafenden Hunde wecken  

Ich find diese Hinweis/Regeln ganz zutreffend - auch wenn hier in der Gegend nicht alles passt.


----------



## Eike. (24. Oktober 2007)

Genau das ist es. Da viele dieses Gesetz nicht kennen gibt es normalerweise auch keinen Ärger wenn man sich nicht gerade wie ein ********* benimmt. Wenn sowas aber erstmal bekannt ist und Verbotsschilder aufgestellt werden wird viel eher jemand was sagen.


----------



## Mercury 94 (24. Oktober 2007)

war heute mit meinem onkel single trail fahren er mit seinem lappierre ich mit meinem mercury hat eig. ganz gut geklappt!!! mal ne frage wo gibt es denn in der pfalz single trail strecken? ja ich weiß ich bin im falschen fred mit meiner frage aber egal
danke schonmal im voraus & mfg johann


----------



## Wooly (25. Oktober 2007)

Mercury 94 schrieb:


> mal ne frage wo gibt es denn in der pfalz single trail strecken?



meistens im Wald ...


----------



## matou (25. Oktober 2007)

...in der pfalz ist es ja nicht schwierig Trais zu finden - wer suchet der findet...


----------



## Mercury 94 (25. Oktober 2007)

okay danke in wörth gibt es ja einen wald wenn man richtung kandel fährt da gug ich mal


----------



## Mercury 94 (26. Oktober 2007)

ist jemand von euch schon mal den falkensteintrail in herrenalb gefahren? oder den toter-mann-stein trail? habe nämlich vor die beiden am wochenende zu fahren 
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Falkensteintrail
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Toter_Mann_Trail
für anfänger sehr gut geeignet oder?


----------



## Eike. (26. Oktober 2007)

Falkenstein ist nicht direkt ein einzelner Trails sondern ein Netz von mehreren Wegen oberhalb vom Bahnhof. Ich hab mich da einmal durchgewühlt aber ständig in Sackgassen gesteckt.
Der Toter-Mann-Stein-Trail ist im allgemeinen schon für Anfänger geeignet, vorrausgesetzt sie sind sicher auf dem Fahrrad weil auch ein paar steiler Stücke mit Wurzeln dabei sind. Vor allem wenn man nach dem Gedenkstein nicht gerade fährt bis zur Straße sondern nochmal rechts abbiegt. Wenn du unten der Forststraße bergauf folgst zweigt nach ein paar Metern rechts der alte Graf-Rhena Weg ab. Der geht etwa 3-4km am Hang entlang Richtung Ettlingen.


----------



## Mercury 94 (26. Oktober 2007)

bin vor kurzem in sonem wald zwischen karlsruhe-oberreut - rheinstetten-silberstreifen einen mini-trail gefahren vllt so 200m lang da waren auch überall wurzeln & viel sand & mich hat es nicht gelegt
ps: wenn man den trail gerade aus weiter fährt dann kommt an solchen schanzen raus (cross-country mäßig)


----------



## Mercury 94 (26. Oktober 2007)

kennt jemand von euch die hier aufgelisteten trails? will ne 3 trail tour machen morgen
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Bismarcktrail
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Falkensteintrail
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Toter_Mann_Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mercury 94 (26. Oktober 2007)

ps: sollen sehr gut geeignet sein für anfänger


----------



## Eike. (26. Oktober 2007)

Zu Falkenstein und Toter-Mann hab ich ja schon was geschrieben. Den Bismarcktrail kenne ich nicht aber da er nicht steil ist und nach dem was man sieht auch nicht verblockt dürftest du da keine Probleme haben.
Vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja am Toter-Mann-Stein


----------



## Mercury 94 (28. Oktober 2007)

das war richtig geil gestern
toter-mann-stein-trail & bismarcktrail gefahren ohne probleme 
hat einfach nur hammermäßig spaß gemacht
mfg johann


----------



## Mercury 94 (28. Oktober 2007)

bilder vom Toten-Mann-Stein-Trail kann man sich in meiner galerie angugen(sry für die scheiß qualität wurde mit handy gemacht)
mfg johann


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2007)

Mercury 94 schrieb:


> bilder vom Toten-Mann-Stein-Trail kann man sich in meiner galerie angugen(sry für die scheiß qualität wurde mit handy gemacht)
> mfg johann



Na hat doch jeder mal klein angefangen nächstesmal mit Personen


----------



## Fra (28. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> . Trails sollten nur direkt weitergegeben werden, also fahr einfach mal mit.
> 
> Hallo Eike,
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2007)

Fra schrieb:


> Eike. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > . Trails sollten nur direkt weitergegeben werden, also fahr einfach mal mit.
> ...


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2007)

Fra schrieb:


> Eike. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > . Trails sollten nur direkt weitergegeben werden, also fahr einfach mal mit.
> ...


----------



## Eike. (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Fra
Wie die beiden alten Brasilianer-Herren () schon geschrieben haben machen wir keine festen Touren sondern einfach nach Verabredung. Einfach unsere beiden Threads (Brasilianer-Touren und Stammtisch) im Auge behalten und wenns zeitlich passt vielleicht mal "offline" zum Stammtisch kommen, der nächste wahrscheinlich am 7.11 im Bundschuh, Untergrombach.
Wenn du am Wochenende (oder für Studenten auch unter der Woche nachmittags) mal Lust hast dir bei einer kleinen Tour die Trails am Wattkopf anzuschauen kannst du auch gerne selber was vorschlagen. Längere Touren sind bei mir aber zur Zeit irgendwie nicht drin, ich sollte wohl mehr Spinat essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mercury 94 (29. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na hat doch jeder mal klein angefangen nächstesmal mit Personen



okay fahre am samstag vllt wieder den trail ab & dann mach ich ein foto von mir


----------



## Mercury 94 (29. Oktober 2007)

bin heute am wattkopf suche mal nach single trails hoffe nicht vergeblich


----------



## Fra (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

also, ich wohne in NW, bin aber täglich zur Arbeit in Khe. Ich könnte also von dort mal mitfahren oder auch mal am Samstag "anreisen". Wär's mir Wert. 

@ Eike: Kommt mir ganz gelegen wenn die Tour nicht zu lange ist. Bin wegen Umzug und ansonsten chron. Zeitmangel in diesem Jahr erst sehr spät eingestiegen. ;-)

Zur Frage bzgl. Skill: Kann ich schwer beschreiben - finde aber die Trails die es hier so rund um NW gibt genial.

Lasst also einfach mal wissen, wenn Ihr Euch mal wieder auf den Weg macht...


----------



## black soul (30. Oktober 2007)

wenn du die trails  um NW genial findest, wirst du vom wattkopf ein bisschen enttäuscht sein. an die pfälzer trails kommt da keiner ran. trotzdem ganz spannend, wir ham halt nix besseres in der nähe. 
geht jemand am  donnerstag gegen mittag in wattkopfrichtung ?


----------



## Mercury 94 (30. Oktober 2007)

was bedeutet die abkürzung NW?


----------



## Eike. (30. Oktober 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> wenn du die trails  um NW genial findest, wirst du vom wattkopf ein bisschen enttäuscht sein. an die pfälzer trails kommt da keiner ran. trotzdem ganz spannend, wir ham halt nix besseres in der nähe.
> geht jemand am  donnerstag gegen mittag in wattkopfrichtung ?



Nach Bad Herrenalb bzw Forbach isses ja auch nicht weit und da haste gleich mal ein paar hundert HM Trails. Am Wattkopf ist der Spaß halt nach spätestens 170hm vorbei.

Dirk hat für Donnerstag was angeleiert und mich als Guide verpflichtet  Wattkopf-ToterMann und dann mal sehen in welcher Form ich an dem Tag bin (ist zur Zeit ein Glücksspiel )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mercury 94 (30. Oktober 2007)

wann fahret ihr los am donnerstag? hätte interresse mitzufahren(falls es euch nichts ausmacht)
mfg johann


----------



## Eike. (30. Oktober 2007)

Wahrscheinlich so gegen Mittag. Ich hab nix dagegen wenn du mitkommen willst aber ich bräuchte dann von deinen Eltern eine schriftliche Erklärung, dass du auf eigene Gefahr mitfahren darfst.
Wegen der genauen Zeit und Treffpunkt schau einfach in den Touren-Thread da werden wir das morgen noch bekannt geben.


----------



## Mercury 94 (30. Oktober 2007)

das mit der unterschrift muss ich immer machen sogar wenn ich mit meinem onkel biken gehe
hm ich weiß nicht ob das hinhaut weil ich bin mim radverein trainingsausfahrt weg ich sag dir morgen bescheid okay?
mfg johann


----------



## Eike. (30. Oktober 2007)

Klar kein Problem.


----------



## Mercury 94 (21. November 2007)

hallo allerseits
mal ne frage: gibt es in der nähe von rastatt/gaggenau schöne trails die nicht so anspruchsvoll sind?
danke schonmal im voraus & mfg johann


----------



## Mercury 94 (22. November 2007)

niemand der sich in der region auskennt? bin morgen dort in der region deswegen wäre es gut wenn mir heute noch jemand helfen könnte
mfg Johann


----------



## Mercury 94 (18. Dezember 2007)

so jetzt frage ich euch nochmal:
gibt es in der nähe von rastatt/gaggenau schöne trails die nicht so anspruchsvoll sind?
danke schonmal im voraus & mfg johann


----------



## quasibinaer (18. Dezember 2007)

Mercury 94 schrieb:


> ich besitze ein aldi mtb mit dem man auch in schwerem gelände fahren kann!



Auch wenn´s nicht viel beiträgt: Aldi und schweres Gelände sind Dinge, die man nicht in eine gemeinsame Kiste werfen kann. Quasi ein Widerspruch in sich.
Und wenn dich der Virus gepackt hat, wirst du sowieso sehr bald sehr anders fahren wollen. 

Aber mal davon abgesehen würde ich dir raten, einfach mal dein Bike und n MP3-Player zu schnappen und einfach richtung Wald zu fahren. Entdecke mal den Wald vor der Haustür! Ich fahre quasi nur in meiner direkten Umgebung (vor allem weil ich halt doch recht praktisch gelegen wohne) und hab da schon Trails entdeckt, das glaubst du nicht. Die stehen in keinem GPS-blablubb und sind auch nur 2-3 "Locals" hier bekannt - auf denen hat man meistens am meisten Spass. Demnächst kommen noch ein paar kleine, unauffällige Anlieger ohne viel Schnickschnack dazu und schon steht die Traumstrecke für den Feierabend.
Und auf die Weise verbesserst du auch deine Kondition gut - ich will immer wissen was hinter der nächsten Kurve wartet. Immer.

Also einfach mal losfahren - wirst mit Sicherheit was finden.


----------



## Eike. (18. Dezember 2007)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Also einfach mal losfahren - wirst mit Sicherheit was finden.



Das triffts besonders in der Gaggenauer Gegend mit Sicherheit, liegt ja am Eingang zum Murgtal und das ist ein Trailparadies. Konkret kann ich dir jetzt nix sagen weil ich immer tiefer im Tal unterwegs bin und da auch kein Trail kenne auf den ich einen Anfänger mit einem fragwürdigen Bike (ist nicht böse gemeint) ungesehen schicken würde. Aber befolge mal den Rat des Fastdualen, fahr einfach los und entdecke die Gegend.
Um Rastatt wird allerdings kaum was zu finden sein. Dafür ist es da zu platt und verbaut.


----------



## aacho (26. Dezember 2007)

Hey, 

alle die aus Karlsruhe sind. Bin neu in Baden und könnte mir jemand ein paar Strecken (DH,FR...) hier in der Gegend zeigen oder ein Tour machen? Z.b. EIKE? 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. Dezember 2007)

aacho schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> alle die aus Karlsruhe sind. Bin neu in Baden und könnte mir jemand ein paar Strecken (DH,FR...) hier in der Gegend zeigen oder ein Tour machen? Z.b. EIKE?
> 
> Danke



Hi,

zu Touren rund um Karlsruhe (oder bei den Bruchsaler Kellerkindern) schau einfach mal in diesem Thead vorbei.

Da gibt es auch einige Unentwegte die nicht in Winterstarre verfallen sind.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> ...Bruchsaler Kellerkindern...



Du hast wohl vor gar nichts Angst.


----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch einige Unentwegte die nicht in Winterstarre verfallen sind.



Im gegensatz zu manchen der Herren aus KA  gell Jürgen!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Im gegensatz zu manchen der Herren aus KA  gell Jürgen!


Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. Und jetzt weiter Koffer packen .

[Man beachte das Kabel aus dem Helm, eingebauter Subwoofer, da vibriert der Helm]


----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du hast wohl vor gar nichts Angst.



Ja, und solange deine Bremse nicht bremst bin ich eh auf der sicheren Seite .


----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. Und jetzt weiter Koffer packen .
> 
> [Man beachte das Kabel aus dem Helm, eingebauter Subwoofer, da vibriert der Helm]



*Waas du bügelst mit Helm * aber cooles Bügelbrett


----------



## iTom (26. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. Und jetzt weiter Koffer packen .
> 
> [Man beachte das Kabel aus dem Helm, eingebauter Subwoofer, da vibriert der Helm]



Ich dachte schon mim Kabel wird die Masse im Schädel versorgt   

Schon wieder Koffer packen? Sollte ich auch wieder machen und in schneefreie Berge gehen.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (29. Dezember 2007)

Mercury 94 schrieb:


> so jetzt frage ich euch nochmal:
> gibt es in der nähe von rastatt/gaggenau schöne trails die nicht so anspruchsvoll sind?
> danke schonmal im voraus & mfg johann



Ich kenne da ein paar. Beispielweise am Eichelberg (zw. Oberweier/Waldprechtsweier/Moosbronn), der ist im oberen Teil allerdings relativ anspruchsvoll und unten geht's dann (leider) relativ gerade ins Tal nach Oberweier.

Auch am Alten Schloss und bei Ebersteinburg gibt's ein paar kleinere Trails, die schonmal Spaß machen können.

Wenn du genaueres wissen willst, meld dich einfach bei mir.


----------



## aacho (30. Dezember 2007)

Würde auch gerne mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mercury 94 (31. Dezember 2007)

so ich habe mir eine neue federgabel drangebaut an mein bike und zwar die rock shox dart 3 turnkey
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;product=5542;group=50;page=1;ID=d8ad8f612ba0a8f1bc14919e655b0e21


----------



## aacho (1. Januar 2008)

Gratuliere!!! Was fährst du eigentlich? Ist 100mm nicht zu wenig? Obwohl ich auch mit 100 angefangen habe


----------



## Mercury 94 (1. Januar 2008)

ich fahre touren


----------



## aacho (1. Januar 2008)

Ok  
fahr ich auch  
dann, es gibt ein paar Strecken bei Mummelsee, in Freudenstadt, in Loßburg...
ich fahre oft im Sommer nach Frankreich, Richtung Wiesembourg, wenn es nur um Touren geht


----------

